# Rosyth - Seat or cabin?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Been playing around with Rosyth - Zeebrugge ferry prices for next year for 2 people and motorhome.

I can get a return crossing with inside cabin for about £500 (believe me this is ok for this route).

Or

I can go for the no cabin, but reclining seat option for the low price of £250 return.

It's a crossing of approx 20 hours - would I regret going for the reclining seat option?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cabin*

Hi

Get a cabin or better still, driver to Dover, pay £62.50 for a P&O return to Calais, and spend the difference on fuel and sites along the way.

With a reclining seat, you have no private loo, shower and nowhere to leave your stuff when you go for a meal.

Russell


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

take russell's advice, we went on the rosyth-zee route *once*, it is far too long on a ferry and to even think of doing it without a cabin! one of the worst things is arrival time in Zee, the day is over before you have started.

dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We used the reclining seats option. They're a nightmare!! sooo uncomfortable. We abandoned them and slept on the long seats in the deserted bar. Never again!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we always book a cabin on overnight ferrys , even only on 6hr crossings. A couple a years ago we came back from Guernsey via Jersey to Weymouth on the Traditional Ferry because the fast cat was cancelled due to bad weather. There were no cabins left as Wallace Arnold blocked them all for 4 coaches ,It was hell. We tried to sleep on long chairs, but people were throwing up everywhere, nice . I would advise everybody to try it at least once, but hey you payes your money & take your chance, never again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hezbez sweeie - another idea.

Look at www.poferries.com ex Hull to Zeebrugge or Rotterdam - arrival time is 0800 in the morning, the food on board is great and you can get hammered. If you are in the Camping and Caravaninng Club, there are sometime offers available to members for the Hull route.

The other option is DFDS ex Newcastle to Amsterdam. My money still goes on the short sea crossing though. You have a motorhome with a bed, toilet, cooker etc, so why pay to use someone elses on the ship?

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> You have a motorhome with a bed, toilet, cooker etc, so why pay to use someone elses on the ship? Russell


A very good point Russell

Thanks for all your responses. Will avoid the reclining seat option like the plague now :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Newcastle - Bergen*



dovtrams said:


> take russell's advice, we went on the rosyth-zee route *once*, it is far too long on a ferry and to even think of doing it without a cabin! one of the worst things is arrival time in Zee, the day is over before you have started.
> 
> dave


Too long on a Ferry!

We have been too Norway in the past a few times, as long as 30 hours. Did not want to get off!

Would recommend ca cabin!

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Reclining seats? 

Would you want to spend a night in a dentists chair? 

Just as uncomfortable!

One Brittany Ferries trip we did years ago was messed about due to that fire. We ended up on the Poole-Cherbourg crossing with no cabin.

I slept out on deck on a lifebelt locker until I got too cold.

Mind you, spare a thought for the direct flights NZ1 & NZ2, LHR to AUK via LAX - 24 hours of non-reclining seat hell!!

I had sore knees after that - in fact sore just about everything!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seats*

Reclining seats are not that bad in certain situations. I have been on many a cheap coach holiday, where the coach has travelled through the night, in the seat for about 36 hours from start to end on the longest run. The problem on the ferry though is where to leave your toiletries and so on.

Russell


----------

